# eskimo auger



## duckslyer (Nov 27, 2008)

does anybody have an opinion on eskimo augers or should i buy a jiffy?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I love mine,dirty ice is a little hard on the blades tho.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

JIFFY__JIFFY___JIFFY,,,,, had a brother who had a eskimo who had nothing but trouble, maybe it was just a lemon but we both have jiffy's now and have never had a problem,, I hope!!!


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

That's why I went with the Eskimo.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

have a 10in eskimo and it is by FAR nicer then the jiffy. very good auger would reccomend to anyone


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

jiffy legend 3hp hands down the best ice auger i have owned. In the 8inch i can cut heck of alot of holes in 10 min.

the auger is also 13 yrs old and have done nothing to it but replaced a few spark plugs, runs like a top.

get a jiffy.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The one negative about a 3 hp Jiffy is they are loud and heavy. Other then that they are great. I use mine which is a 10 inch one for the permanet house mainly.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i will agree they are heavy, but man you can't beat the speed.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Jiffys spin about twice as fast as a strikemaster not sure about the eskimo.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A jiffy with a ten inch blade does get heavy when setting tip ups. I bought a 9" which is a good compromise between weight and a bigger hole. I have the 3.5 HP model legend.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Wait about a month and get a 8" LazerMag Strikemaster at Reed's for $100 off. ($300)


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Never been a fan of the Lazer blades, cut great when new but way to easy to dull, even a little sand in the ice can dull them. I like the chipper blade because it does not dull as easy and I can sharpen myself.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

We've had an Eskimo for many years and literally the only thing we've had to replace is a cracked fuel line. I put stable in the gas the last few times I use it and it always performs wonderfully......and last year we had the thickest ice contitions we've had for many years.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

we have a strikemaster and have had it as long as i can remember (im 18 ) so probably about 10-15 years. it has held up amazingly and runs great and cuts like a dream. my uncle has an old jiffy and that is also as durable and cuts nice but it is HEAVY. both augers are used every year on mille lacs so they travel long distances and cut a lot of holes.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I own a Eskimo stingray bought it new last fall fished 90 days last winter .
Drill somewhere around 20 sometimes 50 holes a day never missed a beat my two cents but iam sure someone will have something to say otherwise .
Its an 8'' fit every thing out that hole i needed to .

Irish


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ran a jiffy for many years. Great auger. Bit cold blooded.

Switched to strikemaster four years ago, havent looked back. Lighter, faster, more reliable (at least compared to the jiffy I had).

The blades on the jiffy do last a bit longer. But I can send in my lazermag blades, and for the cost of shipping they send me a set of re-sharpened ones. Cant beat that.

Really cant go wrong with any of em in my opinion. Just dont get an electric.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought my first 10 years ago, a Jiffy 3 hp 10", and it's still running like the day I bought it.


----------

